# Looking for a cross scroll saw pattern



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I need a copy of a nice looking but basic cross to make, it is something I'd like to make for the occasional funeral. I'm not that good on the scroll saw and will only have a couple hours to actually cut it out but still want something nicer. So who has what or where can I find a recommended one?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This is a cross that I drew myself. It's not a copy from anything I've seen. I've sold some in a Bible Bookstore and gave many away as gifts.

I've cut them in 1/4" ply and attached them to wreaths and I've cut them in 3/4 " wood and used a router bit to cut a hanger slot in the back.

This is one that I've attached to the front of a Pulpit that I made. I can draw it and fax email it to you if interested.









Send your email address in a private IM.

I couldn't find any separate pictures at the present time.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I went to the shop and took a picture and copied one of the crosses to a piece of paper.










And here is a picture of three of them in Aromatic cedar


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks, I'll print out the drawing above, that gives me a nice start.


----------

